# Anyone know what kind of stove this is??



## Buckeye 2012 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks in advance....


----------



## armanidog (Sep 25, 2017)

Does the top come off with a cook top underneath it?

I've seen them on a off grid website but they did not tell the manufacturer's name.

I did find it on pinterest:


> Washington Stove Works No. 24 Wood Burning Parlor Stove


 They linked to an Ebay listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Washington-...rning-Parlor-Stove-/190773805204?roken=cUgayN

They were asking $395 back in 2013.

From reading the description they are made in Taiwan to look like an antique stove.


----------



## Buckeye 2012 (Sep 25, 2017)

Not sure if top comes off saw it posted for sale $200. Was thinking of scooping it up if it was not junk.  Seems like a replica made in Taiwan  I think I'll pass


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2017)

It's a parlor stove and may be setup for coal. Hard to tell a lot more with this one picture. Are there any identifying marks or branding on it? Looks like the base and legs are missing. Do they come with it?


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2017)

There were a lot of stoves made in this style. One possible is a Washington Stoveworks #24
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/will-a-new-stove-be-better.25296/
Or it could be a reproduction. I can't see the number 24 on the ash lip. Might just be the camera angle.


----------

